# نداء حار جدا الى مهندسي التكييف والتبريد.......؟؟مشاريع تكييف ؟؟؟



## اديب اديب (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء يا عمالقة التكييف والتبريد انه من المؤسف المبكي ان ملتقى مهندسي التكييف والتبريد يعاني من نقص حاد في مشاريع التكييف والتبريد التى يتم تنفيذها وتصميمها في المكاتب الهندسية بكافة انواعها وانا تفقدت كثيرا لاجد مشروعا كاملا..نعم مشروع تكييف وتبريد يشمل على (حساب الاحمال وتصميم الدكت واختيار الوحدة المركزية وجداول الكميات ..الخ ..).... فلم اجد وان وجدت تجد رسمات اتوكاد ولا تجد العمليات الحسابية متوفره او العكس ... لذا هذا نداء لكل مهندس يعمل في مكتب او شركة او عمل مشروع تخرج وطلب منه تصميم مشروع تكييف وتبريد ان يرفقه لنا لاجل ان يستفيد الجميع 

كما اريد ان اسمع منكم اعزائي القراء هل انت تؤيد موضوعي ام تعارض واذ عارضت فالرجاء ان تدلنا على مشروع تكييف وتبريد كامل ولا تنسى ان خلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضية!!!!!!!!!!

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد

والاجر على الله وكفى بالله حسيبا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت المنتدي يخصص مساحة تتعدي الجيجا لتحميل هذه المشاريع و انا احاول مثلا تحميل جزء من كتابي لا يتعدي المائة كيلو بايت وللاسف لايمكنن ولذلك مرة تانية يخصص مكان مثل هذا الذي أكتب فيه لنسخ الملفات عليه أنا عندي دراسة أحمال لمشروعين ثلاثة مختلفة الظروف و أنا عملتها بنفسي لكن موش عارف أحملها ازاي و انا كل اللي أعرفه بهذا الخصوص هو كوبي بيست فياريت يتعمل حساب لمن هم مثلي و تمنياتي لك بالخير و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على طلبكم


----------



## اديب اديب (6 أغسطس 2009)

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabry a m said 

 
السلام عليكم ياريت المنتدي يخصص مساحة تتعدي الجيجا لتحميل هذه المشاريع و انا احاول مثلا تحميل جزء من كتابي لا يتعدي المائة كيلو بايت وللاسف لايمكنن ولذلك مرة تانية يخصص مكان مثل هذا الذي أكتب فيه لنسخ الملفات عليه أنا عندي دراسة أحمال لمشروعين ثلاثة مختلفة الظروف و أنا عملتها بنفسي لكن موش عارف أحملها ازاي و انا كل اللي أعرفه بهذا الخصوص هو كوبي بيست فياريت يتعمل حساب لمن هم مثلي و تمنياتي لك بالخير و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على طلبكم


اخي الكريم يوجد مواقع على الانترنت تقوم بالتسجيل المجاني بها ثم رفع الملف الذي تريد ومن هذه المواقع

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://rapidshare.de
أقصى حجم للملف الواحد 50MB
أقصى حد للتحميل : 50MB/الساعة
يتم مسح الملف بعد 30يوم منذ آخر تحميل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.4shared.com
أقصى حجم للملف الواحد 10MB
تسجيل مجاني
************************************************** **********
http://www.megaupload.com
************************************************** *********

كما يوجد الكثير الكثير من المواقع التي يتم عليها رفع الملفات وهي موجوده على هذا الرابط
http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=34576


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اما بالنسبة اخي الكريم لرفع ملف ذو حجم كبير (يفضل ان تستخدم برنامج ضغط الملفات كي تقلل من حجم الملف حسب اختيارك) موجود على جهازك فيجب عليك فعل الاتي
1- تدخل على احدى مواقع رفع الملفات مثل http://www.rapidshare.de/
2- بعد فتح الموقع http://www.rapidshare.de/ تضغط بالماوس على كلمة استعراض ثم تذهب الى مكان وجود الملف على جهازك ثم تختارة بالضغط عليه عن طريق الماوس ثم تضغط على خيار فتح ثم تضغط على خيار upload
ثم تنتظر حتى ينتهي نقل الملف من جهازك الى هذا الموقع ويعتمد ذلك على سرعة النت وعلى حجم الملف
وبعد ان ينهي الموقع رفع الملف يعطيك رايط (عنوان انترنت) هكذا
:your Download-Link #1http://rapidshare.de/files/48044098/LightC.lnk.html

فيكون 1http://rapidshare.de/files/48044098/LightC.lnk.html ملفك موجود على مثل هذا العنوان
وبالتالي عن طريق توزيعك لهذا العنوان تكتي في المنتدى مثلا
ملف المشروع الفلاني موجود على العنوان الاتي
ثم تضع العنوان الذي اعطاك اياه موقع الرفع كما في مثالنا السابق

وهكذا تكون انت قد رفعت ما تريد من خلال موقع رفع الملفات

ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت المعلومة بالشكل الدقيق والمناسب*


----------



## اديب اديب (6 أغسطس 2009)

كما اشكرك اخي sabry a m said على ردك السريع


----------



## رائد حمامرة (6 أغسطس 2009)

اسف اخي اديب طلبك وصلني واوراقي مخربطة بعض الشي وانا الان لا اعمل بمكتب هندسي بل اعمل في مجال الصيانة وان شاء الله مستقبلا سازودك بمشاريع كثيرة اما الان فسارفق مشروع صغير ل تكييف صالة مساحتها 700 متر مربع كنا عاملينا بالجامعة وارجو ان يكون به بعض الفائدة


----------



## اديب اديب (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 أغسطس 2009)

لا شكر على واجب وانا جاهز لاي استفسار


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

اما انا فسأشارك بمشروع تخرج قد حملته من احد المنتديات وهو كامل انشاء الله 
ويشملتكييف لمبنى تجارى مكون من 8 طوابق ويحتوى على
1-المقدمه
2-طرق حساب الاحمال وشرح طريقه cltd
3-مثال كامل على الطريقه
4-شرح للهاب+مثال لطابق على الهاب
5-جداول اكسيل لمعلومات كل طابق
6-اختيار الوحدات مع شرح للفانكويلات وكذلك الاير هاند
7-تصميم الدكت بالحسابات
8-تصميم مواسير التغذيه للفانكويلات
9-تصميم واختيار التشلر
وحاجلت تانيه كتير
واسألكم الدعاء لاصحاب المشروع والدعاء لى 
والمشروع من ارع فصول وانا هارفعه على اجزاء ونبدأ


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

ونقول تانى بقيه الاجزاء وياريت كله يشارك فى الموضوع دا
المشاريع بس بالحسابات حتى نستفيد وناخد خبره اكتر وياريت يدخل الموضوع زيكو تكييف وزانتى وخالد العسيلى وابوبيدو وابن العميد وبقيه الكبار دول


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 أغسطس 2009)

adelhassan قال:


> ونقول تانى بقيه الاجزاء وياريت كله يشارك فى الموضوع دا
> المشاريع بس بالحسابات حتى نستفيد وناخد خبره اكتر وياريت يدخل الموضوع زيكو تكييف وزانتى وخالد العسيلى وابوبيدو وابن العميد وبقيه الكبار دول




فكم رجل يعد بألف رجل..... وكم الآف يمرون بلا عداد 

اضم صوتي وتايدي لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير وهذة دعوة ليتكاتف الجميع في هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 أغسطس 2009)

فكم رجل(adelhassan) يعد بألف رجل..... وكم الآف يمرون بلا عداد (فلنحرص الا نكون منهم)


----------



## hsfarid (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل و شيق ، ياريت يكون مموء بجداول الكميات و المواصفات و كراسة الشروط


----------



## emhdisam (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخواتي المهندسي الف شكر لهذه المشاريع و الف شكر للمهندس اديب الذي قدم و يقدم مساعدات للجميع


----------



## emhdisam (8 أغسطس 2009)

بدي اسال سؤال بس كيف اضبط ضغط الغرقة المكيفة موجب مثلا 10 باسكال


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر رائد حمامرة 
وانشاء الله نكمل الى الامام 
وياريت الكل يشارك


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 أغسطس 2009)

adelhassan قال:


> الف شكر رائد حمامرة
> وانشاء الله نكمل الى الامام
> وياريت الكل يشارك




لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم وان شالله كمان مرة تتكاثف وتتكاتف الجهود


----------



## USMBscorpion (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اديب اديب (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزا الله خيرا كل من حاول ويحاول وسيحاول المساعدة


----------



## اديب اديب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد وعلى جميع الانياء والمرسلين

--------------انا بانتظارك اخي المهندس صبري سعيد------------------------------


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> بدي اسال سؤال بس كيف اضبط ضغط الغرقة المكيفة موجب مثلا 10 باسكال



بادئ ذي بدئ أشكر كل أصحاب النخوة الذين أدلوا بدلوهم هنا و إن شااء الله سيكون لنا نصيب 

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك أخي العزيز emhdisam

نحن بإمكاننا أن نحافظ على ضغط موجب داخل الوسط المدروس (غرفة أو قاعة ) و ذلك بسحب كمية من الهواء أقل من الكمية المرسلة .


----------



## اديب اديب (22 يناير 2010)

hsfarid قال:


> موضوع جميل و شيق ، ياريت يكون مموء بجداول الكميات و المواصفات و كراسة الشروط


 
طبعا جميل وشيق بتكاتف الايدي المتوضئة


يـاريت حد يلبي طلبك اخي ويدعمنا بمشروع من شروطه الى كمياته
نحن بانتظاركم اهل النخوة والجود والكرم


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يناير 2010)

أتمنى الأستمرار في الموضوع وإضافة المشاريع 
ويمكن أن يكون موضوع مثبت يطرح الجميع مشاريعهم


----------



## محمدماياتي (23 يناير 2010)

في الحقيقة في المنتدى تتواجد فيه نسبة الافكار النظرية 75% و الباقي افكار عملية و لان الحياة العملية و السوق يحتاج الى الافكار العملية لذا أرجو من أخواني مهندسين التكييف عرض اعمالهم بدا من حساب الحمل الحراري وثم تحديد حجم المكائن لكل زون ومن ثم تصميم الدكات وعرض النقاط الغربية التي عارضت مهندس التكييف اثناء التركيب وان شاء الله سوف أبد من نفسي


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 يناير 2010)

شكر جزيل للاخوان الاعزاء


----------



## diab_awad (23 يناير 2010)

ايوة صح عندك حق 
المشكلة في ان الهندسة مش بس كتب تتحمل وخلاص
لكن هي عبارة عن مشاركة فعالة
تحياتي لموضوعك الهام


----------



## اديب اديب (24 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء بما اننا نعرف المشكلة لم لا نتعاون على الحل


----------



## سمير شربك (25 يناير 2010)

شروع تكييف لمصرف حكومي من خمسة طوابق 
قبو وأرضي وأول للمصرف 
وثاني وثالث ورابع استثمار 
الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173330.html
مشروع رائع جدا


----------



## م شهاب (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا باشا الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
موضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> أضع بين ايدي المهتمين في دراسات التكييف والتدفئة مخططات مشروع متكامل (تكييف وتدفئة )
> شلرات ووحدات معالجة وفانكويل
> 
> اتمنى أن ينال رضى الجميع




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173330.html#post1443016


----------



## omar abdelsadek (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ياريت المنتدي يخصص مساحة تتعدي الجيجا لتحميل هذه المشاريع و انا احاول مثلا تحميل جزء من كتابي لا يتعدي المائة كيلو بايت وللاسف لايمكنن ولذلك مرة تانية يخصص مكان مثل هذا الذي أكتب فيه لنسخ الملفات عليه أنا عندي دراسة أحمال لمشروعين ثلاثة مختلفة الظروف و أنا عملتها بنفسي لكن موش عارف أحملها ازاي و انا كل اللي أعرفه بهذا الخصوص هو كوبي بيست فياريت يتعمل حساب لمن هم مثلي و تمنياتي لك بالخير و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على طلبكم


----------



## طلال ا (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير شربك (27 يناير 2010)

أخي عمر يمكنك التحميل على الرابيد شير أو الفور شيرد أو الميغا بلود 
ونسخ الرابط


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 يناير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> السلام عليكم ياريت المنتدي يخصص مساحة تتعدي الجيجا لتحميل هذه المشاريع و انا احاول مثلا تحميل جزء من كتابي لا يتعدي المائة كيلو بايت وللاسف لايمكنن ولذلك مرة تانية يخصص مكان مثل هذا الذي أكتب فيه لنسخ الملفات عليه أنا عندي دراسة أحمال لمشروعين ثلاثة مختلفة الظروف و أنا عملتها بنفسي لكن موش عارف أحملها ازاي و انا كل اللي أعرفه بهذا الخصوص هو كوبي بيست فياريت يتعمل حساب لمن هم مثلي و تمنياتي لك بالخير و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على طلبكم





اديب اديب قال:


> *اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabry a m said
> 
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله اخي وصلتك المعلومة عن كيفية التحميل واصبح بامكانك رفع اكثر من جيجا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (24 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررر علي هديتك الرائعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
السائل
والمجاوب
والمشاهد
والمنتفع


----------



## حيو الأسد (12 مايو 2010)

اضم صوتي لصوتك لكنك قسوت بعض الشيء


----------



## حسام محمد (12 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك بالجميع 
بس ياريت يكون في شي مشروع بالغة العربية 
وشكرا


----------



## issam.alhiti (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا والى الامام


----------



## بطا (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اين المشاريع 
وادعوا 
السيد رياض - والسيد حلاوه 
وإيهابو 
للإنضمام


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أضم صوتى إلى صوت الأخوة الأفاضل المحترمين الذين يعانون ويتعبون من أجل إفادتنا واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفقهم ووأن يزيدهم علما على علمهم وأن ينفعنا وبنفعهم بهذا العلم


----------



## جدتى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع لان المتندى محتاج اللى زايكم وياريت طلب صغير ممكن مكونات وحدجة مناولة الهواء بالتفصيل لان ما يوجد عنها حاجات بسيطه لان ده مشروعى فى الكلية وشكر


----------



## الانجينيير (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاريع جميله مشاريع عظيمه ماقدرشى اقول حاجه عندى لكن ياريت مشاريع تخرج 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الانجينيير قال:


> مشاريع جميله مشاريع عظيمه ماقدرشى اقول حاجه عندى لكن ياريت مشاريع تخرج
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
تفضل الأخ ميكانيزم 
بوضع ثلاث مشاريع تكييف قيمة وواحد منها مشروع تخرج 
مفيدة جدا 
له منا الشكر والأمتنان 
على الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232124.html


----------



## UOF76 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 فبراير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز يا بش مهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وسدد خطاك


----------



## goor20 (9 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## goor20 (9 فبراير 2011)

thank u


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en8714 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع افادني جدا


----------



## s.f.m (24 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا وياريت يستمر بالمزيد من المشاريع


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت لقيت الافاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بسيوني حسن (24 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع غايه في الاهمية ياريت المتابعه والف شكر لكل من اضاف للموضوع


----------



## المحبوبي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
في أي دوله انت لان الاحمال الحرارية والموقع الجغرافي يختلف من بلد لاخر


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## en8714 (6 يوليو 2015)

وانا ايضا اضم صوتي لك اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en8714 (6 يوليو 2015)

اخواني انا شاب مهندس حديث التخرج ومشروع تخرجي كان عن التكييف والتبريد وحصلت على درجة جيد جاد فيه من جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة 
اتمنى اني اجد من يساعدني في اني اعمل في هذا التخصص لاني جدا احبه واتمنى اني اكون مهندس متميز فيه 
ارجو من اي مهندس انه يساعدني في اني اشتغل حتى ولو براتب قليل في سبيل اني اكتسب خبره 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
هذا رقمي 00201151363737


----------

